# Home Built Targets: 2



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

where did ya get the old inner tubes, junk yard or something?


----------



## nahguav66 (Apr 16, 2007)

I just went to my local tire store. They gave me as many as I wanted for nothing. This target took 5 tubes, though I think it could use a 6th.


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

Great idea, think I might to try that also.


----------



## jmoreau (Jul 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried using expandable foam like (GREAT STUFF) in a can to make a target??? I thought about building a box similar to that one and filling it with great stuff, but am not sure if it will be dense enough to stop an arrow..


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Great Stuff won't be dense enough for field tips. A few years back, someone had an idea using that some foam, but from a commerical supplier....insulation companies that do foam insulation. They took a large garbage bag and had someone from a foam insulation company fill it. Comparatively, it was a small amount and the company did it for free. After the bag was filled, the person shaped the bag into a square and let it dry for 3 days or so. Took the garbage bag off and viola...a broadhead target. Obviously there is much greater resistance with broadheads attached than with field tips. If I remember correctly, the arrows were still going in over 12" with the broadheads.


The best filling for a field tip target....Old clothes. I take all mine and my kids old clothes and stuff inside a target. I have made three targets this way and the arrows penetrate no more than 6" or so. The first two, I used the *Morrell Range Bag covers* ($20) and stuffed them with old clothes....held up better than the factory targets from Morrell. Then I made a wooden frame target and stuffed that with old clothes for my basement....I can shoot 19 yards in my basement. Make sure to cut off any buttons or zippers from the clothes.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

This is the latest target I build for my basement as I described in the above post. I used all scrap materials except for the screws....total cost was about $5. The outside dimensions of the target are 40x40x23. The inside dimensions of the frame for shooting are 33x33x23. I build the frame from scrap 2x4's. The sides and bottom are 3/8" playwood I had sittting around in pieces. The front and back are scrap pieces of rug....plush side facing inward. Then I just took some scrap pieces of wood to use as nailers to secure/stretch the rug on the front and back. Then I stuffed it with old clothes, quilts, blankets, etc. Works great! As I shoot it, the clothes will be more compact and I am collecting old more clothes to add to the top. When the front side gets shot out, I turn it around and shoot the backside. Then I unscrew the nailers around the outside and replace the rug with new pieces. Should last as long I am able to shoot a bow!

When I get the time, I will paint the whole thing with primer and house paint. I surely could put it outside by just building a roof to set on the top. The clothes inside may get a little nasty if they get wet.ukey:

Nothing like "pulling your arrow out and having _stink_ all over it!":mg:


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice looking target....how long does it take to shoot out one side shooting an accurate 5-spot round with large diameter aluminum?


Here is what I have at home....works great!!!


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Let's try that again with PICS...oh...already in this thread.....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=762664


----------



## tjharmon (Jan 2, 2008)

*foam*

I have an old mckenzie with replaceable vital area. They dont make the replacement anymore so I took a truck tube, cut it in 12" sections, put it around the body of the deer, and fill it with expandable foam. It holds up the whole season. The broadheads tear it up pretty good. but for $10.00 a season it works good.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

I like the idea of the old clothes, but I need something a little lighter so I can move it around. I was thinknig of stuffing a burlap bag (or whatever else I can get my hands on) and stuffing it with shopping bags. I also have an offer from the local grocery store to walk off with as much used shrink wrap as I want.

My problem is that the place I have to practice isn't mine, so I can't leave the target setup when I'm not there. Besides, his cows would just tear it up anyway!


----------



## flytier18 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think the best stuffing I have used is heavy duty industrial saran wrap. I get it for free from a guy I know who manages the packing section of a local fiberglass manufscturer. 

Expandable Foam works for field tips too. I take a turkey decoy and fill halfway, and tape it shut. The Foam has nowhere to expean as much as it wants too, so it gets denser. A perfect 3-D turkey every time.


----------



## Gary Petts (Mar 1, 2007)

Another great stuffing material is off cuts from wet suits if you have a manufacturer nearby. I use trampoline matting material across the front of the target (again off cuts from a guy who repairs cattamarans and trampolines) A second frame covered with the same material a short way into the target box stops the target bulging and there is a 1" air gap between the outer and inner trampoline matting. This stuff is great because it is tightly woven and does not rip.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Some great ideals here. I like the turkey decoy one. I took some shrink wrap balled it up and stuffed it in my 3-D deer target and shot an arrow into and could not pull the arrow to save my life. I had to pull the entire ball of shrink wrap out and unravel it to get the arrow out of it.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

The filling in my target above (old clothes) will last a long time and it is by no means light! I had filled morrell range bag replacement covers with them and they were awesome! The rug covering will have to be replaced every so often I am thinking. I am not sure I will get a year of 5 spot out of it or not....especially with fat diameter arrows. I have only shot about 30 arrows into it so far, but after hunting season, it will get more of a workout. However, using scrap rug every so often that costs nothing won't matter too much to me. It is easily replaced by unscrewing the nailers around the outside. I will post more info sometime in January after I get into it more.


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Crusher, i hope your not shooting beside your Electirc Pannel lol.


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for another good thread full of ideas,

Another thing is to checkout Spyderweb for the coverings instead of carpet, it may last longer than the carpet, I'm gathering up clothes right now. to fill a 4x6x2 target take half a goodwill to fill . 
I'm gonna give the spyderweb a try, its not too expensive.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Mattones said:


> Crusher, i hope your not shooting beside your Electirc Pannel lol.


Shooting the electrical box is what I like to call the "fun shoot". When the shooting is done, there will be FIREWORKS!:behindsof


I was going to give the spyder web a try myself, but the rug was cheaper.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i bet old bike tubes would work good in that also,i know they work good when glueing things together(useing them as wraps)


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Crusher said:


> Shooting the electrical box is what I like to call the "fun shoot". When the shooting is done, there will be FIREWORKS!:behindsof
> 
> 
> I was going to give the spyder web a try myself, but the rug was cheaper.



haha Then the REAL work begins on fixing the power


----------



## flytier18 (Oct 4, 2007)

Gun278:

Scorpion Venom Target Arrow Release Fluid or similar. Works great on Saran Wrap. 2-Finger pulling.


----------



## flytier18 (Oct 4, 2007)

Heres another one. 

Take a $5 cheapie soccerball and slit the stitches for a 5" rip. Stuff it with balled Saran wrap, or cut a smaller hole and fill it with Foam. 

Kick it, estimate the range, and shoot a spot. Beats the He11 outta wrecking arrows on stump shooting, and is te best hunting practice that can be had for so cheap.


----------



## zmcgill (Jan 15, 2005)

*Target filling*

Another great target filling is used plastic grocery bags. These are usually availabe at local grocery stores (recycle bins). These can be packed into feed bags, replacement target bags, boxes ...etc. The arrows are verry easy to pull also.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

zmcgill said:


> Another great target filling is used plastic grocery bags. These are usually availabe at local grocery stores (recycle bins). These can be packed into feed bags, replacement target bags, boxes ...etc. The arrows are verry easy to pull also.



I've made some bags like this. I save the bags into one bag and then tie it off when it gets full. When you get 20 or 30 of these saved get you a Burlap Bag from a feed store or Rural King and 2 pieces of carpet. You line the carpet on the inside of the burlap bag both in the front and the rear of the bag and then stuff all the saved plastic bags in the center. You can even shove a old shirt or two in there too if ya like.Then you just close up the top of the burlap bag by folding it over and then zip it up with some zip ties. It makes for a great field tip target. You can take a can of spray paint and spray ya some spots on there. Or just simply pin yourself some 3 spots or 5 spot targets on it and shoot away. :thumb:


----------



## brute force (Jan 9, 2008)

*shop rags*

another thing to stuff your targets with is old shop rags. there is a foundry in my town and they sell huge bags of old shop rags for next to nothing. they work good.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

a card board box full of old hunting magazines and telephone books dont work to bad.


----------



## ravenslayer (Mar 21, 2009)

What poundage are you shooting against it?


----------



## arwragg412 (Aug 16, 2019)

Has anyone tried old broken down cardboard boxes stacked and shrink wrapped?


----------



## hocojoe (Aug 10, 2013)

Cool idea


----------



## Wiels07 (Aug 9, 2019)

I made one with compressed cardboard boxes and that worked really well. Lasted for many years


----------



## hendr755 (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks! Might have to try this


----------



## coz02 (Oct 7, 2019)

nahguav66 said:


> A cheap durable design I came up with a while back. It's been in use about two years and other than a few replacements of the carpet pieces it should last forever. The pieces of tire inner tube inside have great stopping power and arrows pull real easy.


I need to make one !


----------



## Bwade97 (Sep 7, 2020)

Great idea


----------

